
Ask HN: Does This Python REPL Exist? - vnpc1
Inspired by the recent discussion on notebooks - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22164916<p>I would like a Python setup a la RStudio. This means that:<p>- it works with unmodified plain text files - I don&#x27;t want to use notebooks and I don&#x27;t want cell magic (#%%) in my scripts<p>- at any point I can run a keyboard shortcut which executes the current line* of code<p>- if the cursor is on a part of a code block like the top line of a function definition or an if statement, the REPL is smart enough to figure out that I want to run the entire block of code<p>- after running, the cursor moves to the next line or to the line after the block that was just executed<p>- selecting multiple lines will obviously run all of them<p>- I don&#x27;t need to insert an empty line at the end each block of code that I want to run (this is a problem with VSCode&#x27;s &quot;Send to terminal&quot; option)<p>- selecting multiple lines allows you to run all of them of course<p>- the Python session stays live and can be inspected after the code finishes running<p>Open to suggestions about any editor&#x2F;IDE&#x2F;config file that can do this.
======
a-saleh
It was possible to setup Light Table to work like this. The project is
unfortunately dead.

